# my collection so far



## mrtgobl (Jul 8, 2008)

first 2 bottles are "National Dope" hutch and a "Dixie Steam Bottling" hutch


----------



## mrtgobl (Jul 8, 2008)

next 2 Jamoka bottle from Birmingham and a Coca Cola soda water from Frisco City Ala


----------



## mrtgobl (Jul 8, 2008)

next Jefferson Bottling works Ensley Ala and Chero-Cola from Montgomery


----------



## mrtgobl (Jul 8, 2008)

finally a Rye-Ola and Wiseola both from Birmingham


----------



## mrtgobl (Jul 8, 2008)

JBW close up


----------



## madman (Jul 9, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: mrtgobl
> 
> finally a Rye-Ola and Wiseola both from Birmingham


  hey man very nice stuff! nice local collection, the rye ola and wise ola are very cool mike


----------



## glass man (Jul 10, 2008)

I love the NATIONAL DOPE BOTTLES!HAD ONE AND SOLD IT FOR $20 . WISH I HADN'T! I once bought a hutch from an elderly couple at the COLLINSVILLE flea market in ALABAMA[I KNOW SOME KNOW WHERE THIS IS] THEY OWNED A OLD STORE AND FOUND A ANNISTON ALA. HUTCH UNDER THE STORE. THEY SOLD IT TO ME FOR $2! I KNEW IT WAS AGOOD DEAL ,BUT KNEW NOTHING ABOUT IT.[can't remember the name on the bottle] IT WAS MINT. I SOLD IT TO A guy  transplanted from alabama to north carolina, He was very happy to get the bottle! I got $45 for it in 1976. I wonder what is worth today. He brought it to thre ROME BOTTLE SHOW AND WAS PROUDLY SHOWING IT AROUND LIKE IT WAS HIS FIRST BORN! THE 70s were a great time for collecting . I miss them!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Martin, Great bottles. Those Frisco City soda waters came in aqua and clear and botk along with the Frisco City Coke are tough to find. The National Dope Co. bottles are fairly common and come in the hutch and a straight sided bottle. Must have done really well cause they had alot of bottles.

 Let me know if you came across another Wiseola. I need one.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice bottles for a beginner!

 PD


----------



## banshee65 (Jul 11, 2008)

I really like the Jamoka, Have't found one of those yet.  Have you got a camel and elephant hutch yet from Birmingham?


----------



## mrtgobl (Jul 11, 2008)

no I don't have those yet but I know where to get them for $25 each....just haven't had time to get down there


----------

